# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Der Mastfu saugt!

## Blublu

Hallo Surfer  :Big Smile: 
Ich habe 2 Fragen auf einmal die aber nicht zu schwer sein sollten.
1. Die Position des Mastfues macht ja doch einen Unterschied, ich fahre in 1Woche nach Dnemark nach Bork Havn und werde dort wohl zwischen Slalom und Freestyle Segel wechseln.
Den Mastfu drehe ich immer nur soweit fest das er sich wirklich kein millimeter bewegen kann, wenn ich vom Wasser komme bekomm ich den aber oft nicht mehr ab! Der saugt sich fest wie Sau. Scheint ja allerdings kein seltenes Problem zu sein berichteten mir ein paar andere Surfer.
Gibt es vlt. einen Trick wie man den schnell wieder los oder zumindest locker bekommt?
Mehr Liegesttze machen bringt nach 6h Surfen auch nichts mehr :P

2. Stimmt es das Camber Segel jede Be mitnehmen und man so auch bei Bischem Wind gut gleiten kann?

Schon mal vielen Dank fr die antworten
mfg Tom ^__^

----------


## tigger1983

also ich knnte mir beim Mastfu vorstellen das das funktioniert:

stck holz an der kante ansetzten und am anderem ende mitm hammer vor dngeln, denke das du das teil so schnell lsen kannst, ohne dein board zu demulieren...
Bei mir wars bisher noch nicht ntig...

Und zum cambersegel. Ben werden besser umgesetzt da sich das profil nicht erst ausbilden muss. Es ist in jedem fall direkter, aber ob man dadurch besser an bzw durchgleitet weis ich nicht.
Ein wesentlicher vorteil ist aber das das profil so hart ist das keine druckpunktwanderung auftreten..
Wenn man wirklich schnell fahren will sind camber wohl die bessere wahl..

----------


## Blublu

oki dann mal vielen dank ^__^ Gut das mit dem Camber wre eh ein Slalom alsu nix mit gro tricksen :P

----------


## treeno

Moin!

Das Problem mit dem Mastfu habe ich auch (bei einem Carve und einem Evo Wood)! Ich denke dass es bei mir daran liegt, dass die Oberflche der Platte ber die man den Joint drehen muss um ihn loszubekommen von Sand ziemlich rau geworden ist.

Habe auch schon die Theorie gehrt, dass sich das Brett in der Sonne ausdehnt. Zumindest hat es bei mir mal fuktioniert das Brett eine Weile im Schatten liegen zu lassen bevor ich den Joint abgebaut habe. Nur kann man das Brett nicht immer stundenlang rumliegen lassen bevor man es aufs Dach schnallt.

Lose bekomme ich ihn indem ich mit der Mastverlngerung gegendngel.

----------


## brewcrew

...das ganze Generve kann man sich prima vom Hals halten, 
wenn man z.B. ein Chinook Mastfusystem holt.



Die Grundplatte gibts auch einzeln und kann dann, wenn man mehrere Boards hat, 
auf dem Board bleiben. Mach ich seit einigen Jahren so.
Druckstellen gibts auch beim stapeln und zusammenzurren der Boards nicht,
wenn sie in vernnftigen Bags stecken...

HL Thomas

----------


## oldyeller

Ich vermute, dass sich der powerjoint beim surfen im khleren wasser zusammenzieht.
Bei der montage ziehe ich ihn immer "handfest" an, dann lsst er sich meist gut lsen.

----------


## tobsen

....meine Freundin auch..... sorry, bin halt selten lustig....

----------


## chrissurfer52

Den Chinook Mastfu, hab ich mal im Shop gesehen. Sieht echt stabil aus und System gut durchdacht, fand ich aber ziemlich teuer.

Zum Problem: Seit ich auf Romo mal mim Fu die Platte losgeschraubt hab und mein Board auf Solotour gegangen ist schraub ich auch immer so fest wies geht. Zum losbekommen nehme ich meistens einen Hammerstiel, den ich als Trimmhilfe dabei habe. Das Ende mglichst weit auen ansetzen, aufs Board Knien und mit der flachen Hand leichte Schlge geben. So ist es bisher immer losgegangen.

----------


## daHias

ich hab beim surfcenter auf fuerte ein ganz praktisches gert gesehen und mir dann von einem bekannten frsen lassen. 

sieht so aus:

----------


## peterkesten

was es nicht alles gibt ... ;-)

----------


## Danger

also ich hab nen Fu von Chinook mit nur einer Schraube, aber die ist nicht zentriert angebracht. bei korrekter Anwendung dreht sich der Fu zentriert in der Brettmitte nach vorne und ist immer wieder zu lsen. geht auch....

----------


## Blublu

nochmals danke fr die vielen tipps! Habe es in den 2Wochen Urlaub so gemacht das ich ihn drauflassen konnte und somit erst gestern am letzten Tag wegmachen musste, hat dann gleich geklappt worber total Happy war  :Big Smile:  Den "Mastfu-Aufschrauber-Griff" finde ich noch am besten *o*

Hang Loose Tom

----------


## andreasph

Hallo Tom,

ich habe auch eine Zeit lang mit dem Problem gekmpft.

Jetzt habe ich eine Lage dnnen Filz mit doppelseitigen Klebeband auf die Mastfussplatte geklebt. Das schont das Brett und der Fu lsst sich immer total leicht runterschrauben. 

Gru
Andi

----------


## Blublu

hmm schnelle und gnstige lsung, hrt sich gut an! ^.^

----------


## derzilp

@ Danger: Ich habe auch so einen Chinook-Fu mit exzentrischer Schraube. Allerdings scheine ich den falsch anzuwenden, denn ich habe es noch nie geschafft, den Mastfu mittig aufs Board zu schrauben. Mach ich was falsch???

----------


## Danger

Moin. 
Bei mir haut es bei beiden Brettern so hin das ich ihn so festziehen kann das der Bolzen hinten sitzt und der Mastfuss nach vorne zeigt und mittig auf der Achse sitzt. Wenn Du verstehst was ich meine  :Wink: 
Manchmal ist es nach dem Einsetzen genau andersrum. Dann wrde er sich beim surfen unter Belastung auch nach vorne zur Seite aus der Achse wegdrehen. Dann nehme ich ihn noch mal raus und drehe das Gewindeplttchen eine halbe Drehung zurck. Dann passt es immer. Er sitzt dann fest, aber nicht komplett festgeknallt und dadurch das der Schub nach Vorne geht kann er sich nicht noch fester drehen. Kann Zufall sein das bei beiden Boards die Mastspur so tief sitzt das es grade passt. Aber ich hab auch schon mal das Brett eines Freundes gesurft und da passte es auch...
Gru

----------

